# Anybody using Canon PIXMA series inkjet printers?



## crimbfighter (Feb 12, 2014)

I've always been an HP guy with printers, but I'm thinking of switching to a Canon photo printer. Anyone using a PIXMA series printer that could share their experience? I'm looking at the new iP8720. It's a new model, but previous generations of it seem to have favorable reviews. I'm also curious, though, it seems like all but the highest end inkjet printers are using only the three (CMY) ink tanks. My current HP uses five (LC, C, LM, M, and Y). Is it back to being the norm to use only three until you buy a professional printer?


----------



## jmcgloth (Feb 12, 2014)

You have a Nikon D800 like I have, so you'll want the best prints possible.  I recommend my Canon PIXMA Pro 1.  It has 12 ink tanks and turns out fantastic prints.  It's a bit of an ink hog, however.  Think you would not be disappointed with it.


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually the question you should be asking is pigment or dye inks...

I use the Canon iX6520 which is an older dye ink model discounted to ~ $140.  At release I believe it was $499.

Uses 5 tanks, 3 colors and two blacks, I find the prints are indistinguishable from a pro lab.  

The Canon Pro 1 is a great pigment ink printer @ $999 

Cheers, Don


----------



## BraCas (Feb 12, 2014)

love my pro 1.....


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a Pixma with 6 tanks, have gotten nice results with it. I suppose you'd probably do fine with either brand, or I know some people like Epson.


----------



## wyogirl (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know what Pixma Pro I have, but I get good prints...HOWEVER... it is an absolute ink HOG.


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 12, 2014)

Did this thread get edited before it was moved? I swear I had made another reply in here that's no longer showing up. Mods? 

Anyway, I have been hearing from a lot of people (and reviews) that the pixma pro printers are ink hogs.. does anyone have any issues printing to the pixma printers with LR5?


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe the lost/edited post was the one where you thanked the five people that tried to help you ?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Feb 12, 2014)

_ I use the Pixma Pro9000 Mark II.    8 tanks.    I get excellent results.  I usually don't go larger than 11x14.  I have had nothing but HP printers prior to this.   I see a huge difference in quality.   But these Pixma Pro9000 printers go through ink like crazy.  _


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 12, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> Maybe the lost/edited post was the one where you thanked the five people that tried to help you ?



Yes   Everyone's input is always appreciated!


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 12, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> Actually the question you should be asking is pigment or dye inks...
> 
> I use the Canon iX6520 which is an older dye ink model discounted to ~ $140.  At release I believe it was $499.
> 
> ...



Im actually not familiar with the dye ink process. Is that the same as dye sublimation? I sure would live the Pro 1, but it's unfortunately too far outside my budget..


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 12, 2014)

jmcgloth said:


> You have a Nikon D800 like I have, so you'll want the best prints possible.  I recommend my Canon PIXMA Pro 1.  It has 12 ink tanks and turns out fantastic prints.  It's a bit of an ink hog, however.  Think you would not be disappointed with it.



Do you by chance know how much ink you go through/how many prints you're getting out of it?


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 12, 2014)

crimbfighter said:


> Im actually not familiar with the dye ink process. Is that the same as dye sublimation? I sure would live the Pro 1, but it's unfortunately too far outside my budget..



Generally speaking pigment inks are more vibrant and are less prone to fading over time...

Cheers, Don


----------



## tecboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have pixma, and I don't have any issue.  I still don't know why mine have six cartridges.


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, I was wandering the interwebs looking at different retailers, and holy crap did I find a deal I can't pass up! The PIXMA Pro-100, if purchased with a pack of 13x19 paper, you get a $300 AmEx rebate card! The printer ends up being $129! Here's a link to one place it's available, if anyone is interested. It's the cheapest I found because they throw in the paper with a promo code. Offer is valid for printers purchased between 1/1/14-3/31/14. I pulled the trigger and bought it.

https://www.itsupplies.com/Canon-PIXMA-PRO-100-13in-Printer-6228B002


----------

